# Bere, con MünchnerFax: 3,000!



## TrentinaNE

Congratulations to the newest member of the Italian "mod squad" for 3,000 enlightening, entertaining, and sudsy posts.  Now grab a beer to celebrate before he drinks them all himself. (_Bere con moderazione_, my ass!  )

Complimenti, 
MünchnerFax!​ 
~Elisabetta


----------



## heidita

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Hier kann man auch Deutsch sprechen!!! 

Ich möchte mich den guten Wünschen anschließen und dem _Münchner_ ein großes Bier anbieten! Allerdings statt von Deutschland, von Spanien.

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Necsus

* CONGRATSMF !!!*​


----------



## MAVERIK

*Congratulations...*


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Ebbravo il nostro ModerCrucco 
*


----------



## Siberia

Hi MF,
So young, yet so wise!!!
Congrats
Siberia


----------



## Saoul

E questo dove cavolo si era andato a nascondere? 

Se non fosse stato per una mia certa amica teenager non l'avrei mai trovato! 

Congratulazioni Fabri! Altri tremila a razzo, please! 

Birra per tutti!


----------



## Einstein

Sono in ritardo! Complimenti MF per i tuoi contributi tanto eruditi al forum. Con una buona birra tedesca puoi mandare giù un bel piatto di... cibo!!!


----------



## parakseno

Oh... and I thought we were celebrating







Congrats! And a lot of beer to keep ya' goin'!


----------



## giovannino

Congratulazioni, MF!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Alla salute!


----------



## Lello4ever

Grande MF, ora manca l'ultimo passo: admin!!!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Holy belated congratulations, Batman!  See how late I am!  

I'm sorry about that, buddy.  Congrats for your 3K!


Now, who's in for a beer?


----------



## TimLA

As ist often il caso, ich bin in ritardo in la congratulazione di a forero ausgezeichnet!


----------



## housecameron

*C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S P U R E B R E E D MOD !*​​ 

Edit: ​​


----------

